# Mother Earth News Magazines



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Have some older MEN magazines @$1.00 each. Prefer not to mail.
Anyone interested in WV?eep:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How old? Issue numbers?


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

When it warms a little I will go to garage and check them out. Any special ones you are Interested in? Some of the first ones with the smaller print. We really enjoyed
them. Lots of good info for homesteaders. You close??


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Central WV near Weston off I-79. I travel the state a bit.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Found 30,31,33,39, 83,84,85 and know there are many more in the garage. Sorry not to get back to you sooner. Pretty sure some are in the single digets. Cold tonight and this week end.


----------

